# How old is too old to train a hunting dog?



## Fordf250 (Nov 20, 2015)

Hi. I am new to the forum and I am looking for training tips.
I have a 1 1/2 year old golden retriever. 
He has a good nose, seems to have the drive.
I hope I am not to late.
I like to hunt pheasants primarily.
I have all the obedience training done.
I have started with pheasant wings.
Any tips, or ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

Fordf250 said:


> Hi. I am new to the forum and I am looking for training tips.
> I have a 1 1/2 year old golden retriever.
> He has a good nose, seems to have the drive.
> I hope I am not to late.
> ...


Welcome...
Live birds planted will create a bird dog. 

My penny.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

gt with someone to help you get goingin right direction and get going.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

Not too late, just start him how you would a young pup, might take a little longer; but if he's got drive and like birds, completely worthwhile to train.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

I know some guys in there 80's that are still training dogs. Hope that helps.


----------



## Cass (Sep 17, 2013)

A year and a half is still a pup. Get training!


----------



## polmaise (Jan 6, 2009)

Fordf250 said:


> Hi. I am new to the forum and I am looking for training tips.
> I have a 1 1/2 year old golden retriever.
> 
> I have all the obedience training done.


Like what ?


----------



## Brian Urban (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't think there is a point when a healthy dog is too old to be introduced to hunting. But, the term "training"? I'm not sure I agree with it.

IMHO, a dog is either genetically gifted to hunt, or it isn't. Exposure to game and experience in figuring out how to locate game either through air-scent or tracking ground scent aids in a dog's education and will make him a better hunter over time, but I wouldn't call that "training".

Training a retriever for upland hunting involves teaching the critter whistle commands and hand signals so that you can turn it, stop (sit) it and direct it.But, *if* as they say, "That dog don't hunt."...that control really won't mean much - you will be doing nothing more than taking the dog for a walk.

If the dog has "it", you'll see it change. When it encounters game, you'll see the intensity ratchet up, the beat of the tail quicken...you'll almost feel the passion level increase when the critter discovers its purpose on the planet. It is a thing of beauty.

Once a dog with the right stuff experiences hunting, it will get out in front of you, push through cover and seek game on its own.

If a dog doesn't have the right stuff, it may be usable on a preserve but will most likely follow you around if the game is scarce on public land.

I remember coming across a hunter with an American cocker. It was a 6 year old house dog before that opening day. The fella said that he finally got permission from his wife to take the critter out hunting. It had zero exposure with game before that day. The dog was a hunting maniac. The guy had 2 pheasants and a rabbit. Luckily, the critter didn't freak when it heard the gun. That would have been a disaster.

My advice to you would be...get thee to a shooting preserve. Get your hands on a freshly killed chukkar. Get the dog used to the bird...have him retrieve it. Make a game out of tossing the bird into some switch grass and having the dog use the wind to find the scent and the bird.

Then, have some birds planted. Let him hunt, flush, chase. Praise the dog BIG TIME.

Go home.

Come back. Have some birds planted. Introduce a light blank pistol into the mix when your critter is at least 30 yards away and in full pursuit of a flushed bird.

Then, gradually, introduce a 20 gauge with light target loads.

Then, after the critter is nuts about hunting, apply your yard training to bird work and steady him to flush and shot.

Good luck!


----------



## Brian Urban (Jan 17, 2012)

Geez I'm wordy!


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

An old buddy of mine used to say you're done training the dog when you put the last shovel of dirt on his grave.

Go have fun. There are no guarantees with a 7 week old puppy and there's no guarantee with yours. 

But some darn good hunting dogs have started training much older than yours is.

Note: Don't overcomplicate it and have fun!


----------



## polmaise (Jan 6, 2009)

Brian Urban said:


> Geez I'm wordy!


..Often the OP Is not wordy enough ;-)


----------



## hillsidegoldens (Mar 28, 2009)

Easiest way to ruin a dog is shot close to it for the first time. Read up on introducing gun fire.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Brian Urban said:


> Geez I'm wordy!


Maybe, but these words of yours are pretty concise....and accurate

"If the dog has "it", you'll see it change. When it encounters game, you'll see the intensity ratchet up, the beat of the tail quicken...you'll almost feel the passion level increase when the critter discovers its purpose on the planet. It is a thing of beauty."


Well said!!


----------

